# 3..2..1..LET IT RIP!!



## Rock Raiyu (Dec 7, 2008)

Some people may remember the show Beyblade with the spinning tops right? (I know I do.) Well, after 4 years, Takara-Tomy are bringing back the franchise with a brand new series, a brand new anime, and a brand new DS game titles "*Metal Fight Beyblade DS*". The game is supposed to come out March 26, 2009. And what I can see, it looks pretty good for a DS game.


----------



## MAD_BOY (Dec 7, 2008)

Slot-2 peripheral... Looks like another game to add to the 'impossible to play on DSi'-list.


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Dec 7, 2008)

MAD_BOY said:
			
		

> Slot-2 peripheral... Looks like another game to add to the 'impossible to play on DSi'-list.


I think the slot-2 is optional. Don't think you have to have it to play.


----------



## yikkyon (Dec 7, 2008)

What's the slot-2 supposed to do?!?!


----------



## rashef (Dec 7, 2008)

Whoa, looks very good 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. Too bad DSi owners won't be able to play it...


----------



## Noitora (Dec 7, 2008)

I loved the Anime series and I used to play with bayblades at elementary school, there were all the rage here in Greece back then xD





The white one reminds me of something :/


----------



## DjoeN (Dec 7, 2008)

And you prolly need to import it cause there's a big change it will only be JPN release!


----------



## Reaper (Dec 7, 2008)

I used to love that show 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



But the game seemingly bears no resemblance to the anime. (Oh well, I just watched it for the cool 3d top battles)


----------



## Noitora (Dec 7, 2008)

DjoeN said:
			
		

> And you prolly need to import it cause there's a big change it will only be JPN release!


Heh, being only Japanese has never stopped me before


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Dec 7, 2008)

yikkyon said:
			
		

> What's the slot-2 supposed to do?!?!
> My brother apparently knows about the game. It's called a "Beypointer" and it keeps up your points or something like that. More info on the series here.
> 
> QUOTE(Noitora @ Dec 7 2008, 05:00 PM) I loved the Anime series and I used to play with bayblades at elementary school, there were all the rage here in Greece back then xD
> ...


The blue one in there...thats the phoenix looking one right?


----------



## ojsinnerz. (Dec 7, 2008)

I played around with these about 6-8 years ago.....

They were fun back then, but don't think I'll be looking out for this game.....


----------



## skyman747 (Dec 7, 2008)

Omg, I loved Beyblades. I probably still have all my toys and that big stadium thing around my house.
Don't know about the game, but probably will try it out.

That slot-2 is probably optional. I don't know why they would release something that couldn't be used on the DSi.


----------



## Reaper (Dec 7, 2008)

Raiyu245 said:
			
		

> The blue one in there...thats the phoenix looking one right?


It's Dranzer!
Boy did I have to dig deep to remember that.

I remember it all..


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Dec 7, 2008)

reaper00004 said:
			
		

> Raiyu245 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh yeah! I remember now. And that dragon one is..Dragoon right? He was my favorite.


----------



## Reaper (Dec 7, 2008)

Raiyu245 said:
			
		

> reaper00004 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can't remember Ray and Max's.. Ray had a Tiger and Max had a Turtle? Remember how Kai got all emo lololololololololol


----------



## Ferrariman (Dec 7, 2008)

I remember the time when they went to america, and Max killed the living bejesus out of team America.


----------



## Anakir (Dec 7, 2008)

lol I'm not gonna lie. That additional thing for the slot 2 makes it look interesting. I just don't want to go back to the beyblade era. I used to love it too.

It was so jokes. My friend made an actual beyblade with paper mache(spelling?). It fit perfectly on the beyblade ripper.. and it outspun everyone else's. It was quite amazing. No wonder he's extremely smart and in engineering. This was when we were in grade 8 too.


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Dec 7, 2008)

Ferrariman said:
			
		

> I remember the time when they went to america, and Max killed the living bejesus out of team America.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ray's is Driger and Max's is Draciel. I remember because one episode was called Crouching Lion, Hidden Tiger or something like that and it involved Ray losing Driger :'D


----------



## Zarkz (Dec 7, 2008)

Driger F was my 1st beyblade ever, its really fun to play w/these w/alot of friends


----------



## yikkyon (Dec 7, 2008)

I remember these...
They were the shit back then.
Everyone brought them to school.
It was cool until they were BANNED from school property
Some 6 grader almost killed a kid for a Driger, I think


----------



## thedicemaster (Dec 7, 2008)

DjoeN said:
			
		

> And you prolly need to import it cause there's a big change it will only be JPN release!


yup.
they never release the good portable ones outside japan, only the ones with a gameplay that has nothing to do with beyblades >_<
i really wanted to have one of those "just battle" games in english.(60% of the gba beyblade games was like that, but all jp only)


----------



## JPH (Dec 7, 2008)

I remember the GameCube game was horrible, but I loved the Beyblade toys when I was a kid (I even used to stay up to 6 a.m. to watch the lame show ha).
The gameplay looks like the GameCube version, but I'm sure it will be more polished and funner seeing as how you have the touchscreen and that little add-on.

I wonder how it will work out on the Nintendo DSi...or even if it will workout at all.


----------



## Kelsey (Dec 8, 2008)

I think there was one for the GBA, that one was -interesting-
Hopefully this will be something to look forward to!

(New 2nd slot peripherals to mess with, whoo!)


----------



## Zaiga (Dec 8, 2008)

I totally forgot about Beyblade! Man, it brings back a lot of memories.. The Gamecube game sucked, I don't know why I bought it... I might play it when it comes out.


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Dec 8, 2008)

Yeah, the GC game did suck back then. I'm honestly looking forward to this release.


----------



## Mei-o (Dec 8, 2008)

Hahaha, the good ol' days! I used to have a Draciel F and a Wyborg! This new game looks rather fun, at least it looks more fun than the PS1 version!


----------



## GameDragon (Dec 8, 2008)

I remember having a Dragoon GT. Though I wasn't into any of the video games. I thought they were all pretty bad.


----------



## FAST6191 (Dec 8, 2008)

Hmm one of the GBA games was a good marble madness clone (those wanting one for the DS I suggest the homebrew game marble: http://gbatemp.net/index.php?download=3149 ), the other was sub par RPG as I recall.

The GBA slot device intrigues me though, not as much for the game but how people could use it on others like the Arkanoid paddle in mario kart ( http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=753...t=0&start=0 ).


----------



## coolbho3000 (Dec 8, 2008)

Beyblades were cool, I always used to fight them with my friends and modifying magnets into them until I stupidly started spinning them on concrete and, well, the bottoms wore out. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Brings back memories.


----------



## Reaper (Dec 8, 2008)

I have about 12 Beyblades. 2 HMS, about 3 engine gears(one's the black one from the guy with the orange hair in the very last episodes on G Revolution, one's from that short kid with the purple one, one is Dranzer), a crappy RC one and some old skool ones. I never had a Dragoon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oh and apparently this game is about Metal Fight Beyblade. It's a stupid anime about new characters using HMS blades. Booooo


----------



## PettingZoo (Dec 8, 2008)

Omg I remember those


----------



## Reaper (Dec 8, 2008)

They looked so weird in the first season(the characters)



And doesn't anyone think it's weird how good anime that had merchandise based off of it got replaced by crappier anime?


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Dec 8, 2008)

They even have a toyline setup. They are made of full metal instead of plastic. A metal deathtrap


----------



## Raika (Dec 8, 2008)

Hell yes a good-looking beyblade game woot! I remembered i had 20+ beyblades but theyre all lost now.


----------



## Reaper (Dec 8, 2008)

Raiyu245 said:
			
		

> They even have a toyline setup. They are made of full metal instead of plastic. A metal deathtrap


You didn't know that? It came out several years ago when I stopped 'Blading.


----------



## Galacta (Dec 8, 2008)

At least this could be a decent Beyblade game.


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Dec 8, 2008)

reaper00004 said:
			
		

> Raiyu245 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm talking about a toy line for the new ones. Not the old ones.


----------



## iPikachu (Dec 8, 2008)

suddenly i remember my dragoon, lol. i had 3 and i broke one of the top(chipped off) and now i still have them, LOL with a stadium


----------



## EmperorOfCanada (Dec 8, 2008)

Is this like pogs or something?


----------



## EarthBound (Dec 8, 2008)

I have a big blue battle bowl, and some beyblades somewhere.


hahah let it rip.


----------



## Satangel (Dec 8, 2008)

God I loved to play with these thingies!
Much more then with Pokemon cards, this was just so much more fun!


----------



## thedicemaster (Dec 8, 2008)

FAST6191 said:
			
		

> Hmm one of the GBA games was a good marble madness clone (those wanting one for the DS I suggest the homebrew game marble: http://gbatemp.net/index.php?download=3149 ), the other was sub par RPG as I recall.
> 
> The GBA slot device intrigues me though, not as much for the game but how people could use it on others like the Arkanoid paddle in mario kart ( http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=753...t=0&start=0 ).


there where a few more japan-exclusive gba games.
menu based, with battles like in the rpg.
my favourite, but not 1 of them ever made it outside japan.


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Dec 8, 2008)

Wow, I never knew so many people here used to play Beyblade. :'D


----------



## Noitora (Dec 8, 2008)

Raiyu245 said:
			
		

> Wow, I never knew so many people here used to play Beyblade. :'D


It was really cool, I used to battle with friends for parts and shit


----------



## Satangel (Dec 8, 2008)

Noitora said:
			
		

> Raiyu245 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Same here, I once played for Pokemon Silver on the GBC 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I lost, but I already knew about emulators then, so it wasn't that bad


----------



## Egonny (Dec 8, 2008)

Good old times... I used to have a ring with firestones which gave sparks when it touched something (my little brother  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )
But that's 6 years ago, i'm over it now.


----------



## Neko (Dec 8, 2008)

I LOVED these things when I was a kid. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Used to have multiple areas and a shitload of beyblades. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I even had two RC ones.
Then when the new ones (the metal ones) came out I lost the interest in them after a while.


----------



## GeekyGuy (Dec 8, 2008)

So...air hockey with a peripheral?


----------



## Sstew (Dec 8, 2008)

Draciel with an attack ring instead of defense was amazing, Yes I was sadly addicted as well, Dont know about the new series, but I might need to try out the DS game
P.S. For a fun time shoot these at your friends 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



For plastic they hurt like hell


----------



## Reaper (Dec 8, 2008)

Raiyu245 said:
			
		

> reaper00004 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's what I meant. I have 2 HMS blades from 3 years ago.


----------



## tyuno123 (Dec 8, 2008)

I loved the anime and it was a rage at my school.

The graphics looks similar to the one from the PS1/2's


----------



## ZenZero (Dec 8, 2008)

OMG!!!!!
I LOVE THEESE!!!

i am glad about the slot two becuase then the idiots who baught the shitty dsi will suffer!!!!!


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Dec 8, 2008)

Maybe this game will have Wi-Fi..then we can battle each other lol


----------



## Noitora (Dec 8, 2008)

Raiyu245 said:
			
		

> Maybe this game will have Wi-Fi..then we can battle each other lol


Don't make me horny now xD

I should prepare a translation team beforehand btw.


----------



## damole (Dec 8, 2008)

This reminds me of all the fads I used to do.
Yu gi oh, bey blade, etc.


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Dec 8, 2008)

Noitora said:
			
		

> Raiyu245 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes you should, its just that epic. lol


----------



## Noitora (Dec 9, 2008)

Raiyu245 said:
			
		

> Noitora said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wonder when it'll come out


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Dec 10, 2008)

Noitora said:
			
		

> Raiyu245 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh that's a my bad, the game comes out March 26, 2009. I thought I said it already. lol


----------



## iPikachu (Dec 10, 2008)

yay translation! 
being made of plastic, its painful if you just launch it then you try to pick it up. i once launched my dragoon too hard and it went flying

once played the gba game but my hand hurt so much rotating and rotating 0_0

please please give both options not only stylus


----------



## Galacta (Dec 10, 2008)

Noitora said:
			
		

> Raiyu245 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Especially when you trade the tops of the blade, I did that once!


----------



## Kai-V (Dec 17, 2008)

Hello, 


If you want to know more about this new game for the Nintendo DS, you should check the article I wrote about it : it contains all the information we know for the moment : http://www.cybertigeranime.com/bbspirit/in...fightbeybladeds


As far as I know, using the Beypointer to record your points is optional, especially since most of us do not live in Japan. Japanese bladers, however, can accumulate points in order to exchange them with rare Metall Fight Beyblades at WBBA (World Beyblade Association) Shops throughout Japan. The Beypointer is otherwise very pointless for non-Japanese players. 




			
				reaper00004 said:
			
		

> Raiyu245 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are you really going to translate this video game ? I think people from the Beyblade community could be interested in this. Keep me updated.


----------

